# Is this true?



## david951 (Jun 7, 2008)

In SoCal, is it true that union workers get benched a lot? One of my friends friend says that the unemployment line is his best friend because it's tough to find jobs after jobs here in southern California. He says that although he's making 27/hr, which sounds great, the hourly wage doesn't seem like much when he has no work which can last up to several weeks. 

Is it really better to work for a company that provides less pay but a steady income than working for the union?

Just wondering..


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

david951 said:


> In SoCal, is it true that union workers get benched a lot? One of my friends friend says that the unemployment line is his best friend because it's tough to find jobs after jobs here in southern California. He says that although he's making 27/hr, which sounds great, the hourly wage doesn't seem like much when he has no work which can last up to several weeks.
> 
> Is it really better to work for a company that provides less pay but a steady income than working for the union?
> 
> Just wondering..


Not familiar with the specifics in So Cal but a person that is benched a LOT needs to look at themselves and figure out how to make themselves more employable. You want a contractor to want to keep you on staff, even when things get slow and that takes making yourself worth keeping above others.

Sometimes it is simply a poor attitude, sometimes poor skills, sometimes it is simply the luck of the draw but a person can make themselves more employable and those folks often enjouy fulltime employment.


as to working for a company that pays less but works more;

If I could find a company that would pay twice what I am gettting, I would be glad to work only 6 months rather than 12 each year. It's not ow much you make per hour or even how many hours you work, it is how much you make at the end of the year that counts.

Construction in my area used to be a spring, summer, fall job and layoffs in the winter were typicall and expected. It has grown to be a year 'round job but those that did work in the past years simply learned how to budget their money so the did not find themselves without an income (effectively) even when they were unemployed.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Nap pretty much nailed it. But there are some times when it doesn't matter how "employable" or how "more employable than the next guy" you are, the layoff is coming anyway.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Nap pretty much nailed it. But there are some times when it doesn't matter how "employable" or how "more employable than the next guy" you are, the layoff is coming anyway.


Absolutely but I would like to relate the quick version of a couple guys I know:

One, my first journeyman when I apprenticed, was never effectively laid off. He worked for 4 different contractors during his 44 year career but each of them were the rebirth of the previous one that failed in some way and went out of business or was sold.

another guy I know has never been with any one contractor for more than a couple years straight. During his 30+ year career, he has worked with every major and mid level contractor in the local, even in the best of times.


They both worked in the same local (mine). The 44 year guy started before the other guy but all through the 60's and 70's, they both worked in this local. One was simply more employable than the other.

btw: the 44 year guy was known to be a cantankerous unsocial person so no, he was not a "shop cat" as when it is meant to mean an ass kisser to keep a job. He was simply a good and dependable electrician that cared about his job and the profit his employer made.

Don't put yourself out of work is my bottom line (and I don;t mean work slower so you have _more_ work). The fact I am well versed in not only my mainline work (electrical controls and service), I also am quite competent in VDV (telcom, IT), and general electrical work., helps me stay employed. Sometimes it is a bother as I get to go and fix my companies (other guys) work that they should not have been doing to start with or getting "help, I'm in over my head" calls but that is all part of what makes me valuable to my company, which I like very much and would like to stay with for the forseeable future. The funny thing is, I get the "help" calls from the smartest guys (other than myself of coiurse:whistling2 in the company. They know enough to seek help BEFORE they make a major mess out of a job. Don;t ever believe you know everything and do not think asking for help is a sign of weakness (although asking for too much or too often may be)

I do have my shortcomings but my abilities tend to outweigh those faults and they keep me around.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When I was in the field I was laid off once, but 2/3 of the local were off at that time.

In my expierence if you are on the bench regularly..you belong there (if there is work out there) Now there are some guys that like certain jobs lots of OT in a short period, these guys prefer to wait for the short calls and that is fine.

One guy I know had 36 W2's in one year. Said then contractors and union management were after him. 

We now have a 3 strike clause for problem children.


----------



## bulldog1770 (May 27, 2008)

Union is just as political as non union--you do have some management that is after certain men.... You also do have problem children out there, being benched is part of being Union--dont get so upset, Be wise with your money--know that you can make $100,000 one year and the next year be laid-off for 6 months.. So, your best friend is a savings account....That is managed correctly..... Know when to buy and when to save....


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bulldog1770 said:


> Union is just as political as non union--you do have some management that is after certain men.... You also do have problem children out there, being benched is part of being Union--dont get so upset, Be wise with your money--know that you can make $100,000 one year and the next year be laid-off for 6 months.. So, your best friend is a savings account....That is managed correctly..... Know when to buy and when to save....


I have never been layed off more than a week, come to think of it the first week of deer season, hmmm.


----------



## bulldog1770 (May 27, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I have never been layed off more than a week, come to think of it the first week of deer season, hmmm.


 
You are the EXCEPTION..... For sure..... :thumbsup:

Everyone I have ever worked with in the Union has had at least ONE year with a 6 + month lay-off..


----------



## excellencee (Feb 20, 2008)

I never signed an unemployment check when I worked out of the hall. I think I was off a total of 3 maybe four days for 3 layoffs. I did alot of job box cleaning and broom pushing so they could keep me until the next job came, but hey a check is a check.


----------

